# Stuck!



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Ok. I'm in need of an idea for a 10'x10' Room. The room is one half of an enclosed 10'x20' canopy. The side walls are 6'6" and the peak is around 9'. Most of my haunt is based around the undead rising from an old cemetery that was turned into a cornfield.

I have a 10'x15' canopy and a 10'x20' canopy in line. The first 10'x10' room is my witches lair; the next 5'x10' room is a transitional room(corn, ghosts, etc); the next room in line is a 10'x10' zombie trap; then comes the last 10 feet that I just can't think of anything.

I was thinking dot room but it doesnt really fit into the theme and I can't think of how to incorporate a 'dot room' style into the theme. The previous zombie trap will use black lights so I don't want to overdo it.

Keep in mind the walls are just a canopy wall lined with black plastic. It will keep out light but is nor a sturdy "wall". For some reason the creative juices stopped with the zombie trap.

I appreciate any ideas you creative folks can come up with.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe you could do some undead animals that might be found in a cornfield, like crazed raccoons and deer Rabid bats, screeching owls, rats, demonic crows, something like that.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

How about a scarecrow maze, with proper lighting this could be very cool.


----------



## wickedwitchwest (Jul 23, 2009)

Or go a total different direction with a descent into hell.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

I think a cornmaze will be cool as well get some scarecrow masks and make props out of them! And you can have some props and some actors and when the person is least expecting it scare the you know what out of them lol!

Or a clown room would be cool as well alots of people are scared of clowns!


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

You can use the dot room style, but maybe use all eyes as dots or or a bunch of zombie masks and have an actor wearing all black with zombie masks pinned to him. On a side note. we also use covered canopys, you can get more rooms by placeing the 2 canopys about 8 to 10 feet away from each other and secure pipes with zip ties and cover with another tarp. thats how we get 5o feet of covered space by using 2 10x20 canopys. but then you will have to think of another idea for another room! lol


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

You could do like a alter or sacrifice area. Put in a skeleton pile. May be hook a couple up like puppets. I don't know how mechanical you are. But you could just hook a couple of them to some levers. Then let someone out side raise them as the tot's go through. You could also have black drapes on the sides. So 1 or 2 actors could hide in. Do the back of their costume all black. Then fix the front up like a skeleton. Are you could do it up in voodoo style. Still have a alter, get a couple of actors dress like natives. Some dead chickens, a pot of blood, Make sure you have some nice size fake knives in there. I would give the actor a large fake machete. You can build them out of foam board from the dollar store. Cover the blade with aluminum foil. Some fake fire lighting. You could just have them on their knees chanting when the tots enter. Then let them jump up and holler. Lots of choices dealing with the undead.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

The Watcher said:


> You could do like a alter or sacrifice area. Put in a skeleton pile. May be hook a couple up like puppets. I don't know how mechanical you are. But you could just hook a couple of them to some levers. Then let someone out side raise them as the tot's go through. You could also have black drapes on the sides. So 1 or 2 actors could hide in. Do the back of their costume all black. Then fix the front up like a skeleton. Are you could do it up in voodoo style. Still have a alter, get a couple of actors dress like natives. Some dead chickens, a pot of blood, Make sure you have some nice size fake knives in there. I would give the actor a large fake machete. You can build them out of foam board from the dollar store. Cover the blade with aluminum foil. Some fake fire lighting. You could just have them on their knees chanting when the tots enter. Then let them jump up and holler. Lots of choices dealing with the undead.


Definitely like the voodoo idea! If you do, post lots of pictures!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

All very good ideas!! Thank you all very much!!! We do have a corn maze later in the haunt so I am going to use the haunted scarecrow idea for in there. I've been meaning to do a fake scarecrow or two for awhile now.

I like the dead/undead animal angle as well. As a forester I consistently see dead animals in the woods. I may pick up a few deer skulls (sounds gross I know). One of my farmer clients also offered me a cow skull that I think I can incorporate.

Also, I was thinking more on it today and I may go for a haunted attic/barn/hayloft idea.
Old tractor tires, a barrel or two, old haybales, scythes and farm implements, boards. I could have an actor or two hiding amongst the garbage (in a barrel, box, etc.)
























How would I turn the ceiling into an old barn look? Attaching stuff to the ceiling is difficult because of weight issues and nothing to attach it to (remember I'm using a canopy system here). Could I paint fake beams on black plastic? Foam somehow?

What other things could I include? Help me run with this.


----------



## wickedwitchwest (Jul 23, 2009)

What about painting the fake beams on old sheets...the paint doesn't always stay on black plastic as well. This way you also don't have to worry about weight.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Make fake beams from foam, you could do a whole post and beam structure


----------



## Nevergoback (Oct 2, 2009)

The_Caretaker said:


> Make fake beams from foam, you could do a whole post and beam structure


Second on that, sheet foam insulation takes latex paint like wood and you can easily make it look like wood with simple dry brushing techniques. I've made fence slats that look totally like wood.


----------



## jackg (Aug 18, 2012)

Maybe the Chop House/Dead Animal area?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I love the old barn idea....I was going to suggest a skeleton fest...lots of skellies....bones of animals....skulls, bones.....more bones....I just love that. And I know you said you don't want to overkill on blacklights but have you ever seen the skeleton bones glued onto a black unitard and painted in blacklight paint, and when the person moves or dances it looks like a real skeleton moving around? 
Just a thought....so far it sounds fantastic.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Since this thread is 2 years old, I'm sure he figured out something.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hauntiholik said:


> Since this thread is 2 years old, I'm sure he figured out something.


That's funny!!!!!!! Perfect!!!!!!!!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Zombie thread! ....back from the dead!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

HAHAHAHA! I appreciate the input everyone. I am a big believer in better late than never. UPDATE: I eventually went with a room within a room. Our caged area with a thrashing zombie. I used orange safety fence slashed startegically to allow our zombies to break through and harass the patrons. I have since made up our carport to look like the old barn!

Zombie thread......TOO FUNNY!


----------

